# H5N1 Bird Flu Spreading Like Wildfire in The Eastern States Toward the West !!!!! Just a Heads Up Folks !



## thirteenknots

Last time I posted a warning of this nature in late 2019 over the " COVID-SARS 19 emerging
virus from central China i was met with despicable mockery, this time it is one month in
and the media is not covering it. I suspect this is deliberate and they are not informing the 
public proactively on purpose.

Trust me, this is not good!

Bird flu confirmed in northwest Iowa commercial turkey flock - ABC News (go.com) 

Vets urge caution as bird flu reaches Nebraska (ketv.com) 

Another Delaware farm identifies 'highly pathogenic' avian flu strain in flock | The Latest from WDEL News | wdel.com 

Bird flu: New Maryland, Delaware cases confirmed, 1 in broiler chickens (delmarvanow.com) 



Highly Pathogenic Asian Avian Influenza A(H5N1) Virus | Avian Influenza (Flu) (cdc.gov) 

Bird Flu Virus Infections in Humans | Avian Influenza (Flu) (cdc.gov)


----------



## espola

thirteenknots said:


> Last time I posted a warning of this nature in late 2019 over the " COVID-SARS 19 emerging
> virus from central China i was met with despicable mockery, this time it is one month in
> and the media is not covering it. I suspect this is deliberate and they are not informing the
> public proactively on purpose.
> 
> Trust me, this is not good!
> 
> Bird flu confirmed in northwest Iowa commercial turkey flock - ABC News (go.com)
> 
> Vets urge caution as bird flu reaches Nebraska (ketv.com)
> 
> Another Delaware farm identifies 'highly pathogenic' avian flu strain in flock | The Latest from WDEL News | wdel.com
> 
> Bird flu: New Maryland, Delaware cases confirmed, 1 in broiler chickens (delmarvanow.com)
> 
> 
> 
> Highly Pathogenic Asian Avian Influenza A(H5N1) Virus | Avian Influenza (Flu) (cdc.gov)
> 
> Bird Flu Virus Infections in Humans | Avian Influenza (Flu) (cdc.gov)


It's not clear how you could have posted a warning in late 2019 since you didn't join  the forum until August 23 2021.


----------



## graciesdad

The media is covering it and you are misinformed. The latest was a farm in Iowa. Most companies have taken additional steps to prevent the spread of AI. The industry is much better prepared. I have firsthand info as I work for a large egg processor. Thanks for the warning and yes, this is scary for the egg industry.


----------



## thirteenknots

graciesdad said:


> The media is covering it and you are misinformed. The latest was a farm in Iowa. Most companies have taken additional steps to prevent the spread of AI. The industry is much better prepared. I have firsthand info as I work for a large egg processor. Thanks for the warning and yes, this is scary for the egg industry.




Yes the Media I have posted is covering it.
Yes another farm/this one is in Iowa is " Infected " at present.
Yes " Most " Companies are addressing the H5N1 BY KILLING THEIR INVENTORY.
Where am I misinformed?

Please explain since you are in the Industry how " They "
are better prepared now. It does not appear they are.

If YOU have firsthand knowledge/work in the industry
why didn't YOU attempt to inform this sector of the public before I did.

This is beyond serious shit and if it jumps...........


----------



## thirteenknots

Over 12 Million Chickens and Turkeys have now been culled...!

This is spreading fast and no Prime time Media coverage.

A manufactured Fuel shortage.
A manufactured War.
A manufactured Pandemic.
A manufactured Election.
A manufactured Chip shortage.
A manufactured RACIST narrative.


Wake up !

This is all by design.

Watch the country be destroyed from within by an incompetent/unelected administration.

Oh, another Kamala Harris adviser quits.


----------



## graciesdad

thirteenknots said:


> Over 12 Million Chickens and Turkeys have now been culled...!
> 
> This is spreading fast and no Prime time Media coverage.
> 
> A manufactured Fuel shortage.
> A manufactured War.
> A manufactured Pandemic.
> A manufactured Election.
> A manufactured Chip shortage.
> A manufactured RACIST narrative.
> 
> 
> Wake up !
> 
> This is all by design.
> 
> Watch the country be destroyed from within by an incompetent/unelected administration.
> 
> Oh, another Kamala Harris adviser quits.


Conspiracy theory much.


----------

